# New car protection Panther Black Focus ST



## Angus Martin (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi guys, picking up new focus ST3 in Panther Black on the 1st of Sept.

Dealer been instructed not to touch paintwork as I'll be giving it a detail as soon as i get it home. 

My original plan was Victoria Wax kit but I'm now thinking of going down the Kamikaze route with ISM and Overcoat to top up. Loving the gloss/ beading of this!!

Can anyone recommend a suitable pre cleaner, I was looking at Bilt Hamber.

Also a quality shampoo that will be gentle on sealant? Currently use gold class. 

Any feedback/ideas will be greatly appreciated, been away from this for a wee bit. Thanks!


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

*Shampo*

I recommend poorboys superslick & suds. By far the best shampoo on the market - and for what it's worth, smells amazing☺

I also use bilt hamber medium clay. It's never let me down and only uses water as a lubricant. Check out polished bliss for reviews.
Hope this helps in some way👍


----------



## TYPH3OUS (Oct 9, 2014)

It's not an ST but I love my panther black focus when all clean. One of the slickest looking black cars I've seen.

I'm still a noob with detailing so I'm sure you would get even better results with yours. It's just a shame they only stay clean 5 mins


----------



## difficultrogue (Apr 18, 2008)

Gold Class is a fine shampoo! stick with it!

For new car prep you could just go with Bilt Hamber cleanser polish followed by Bilt Hamber Finis or Double speed!


----------



## mcfc1987 (Aug 12, 2008)

As a shampoo I love the nanolex reload (I think that's the name) genuinely does seem to help top up existing sealants


----------



## TYPH3OUS (Oct 9, 2014)

difficultrogue said:


> Gold Class is a fine shampoo! stick with it!
> 
> For new car prep you could just go with Bilt Hamber cleanser polish followed by Bilt Hamber Finis or Double speed!


Can bilt hamber cleanser polish be applied well by hand?

Looking to get something different to autoglym SRP


----------



## Angus Martin (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks for the input so far guys.

As for the pre clean I was hoping not to polish and just go straight for the Bilt Hamber Cleanser Fluid? Then take the plunge and go for Kamakazi ISM or Miyabi?

From what Ive seen it almost looks to good to be true, easy to apply, stunning wet look and lasts ages. Worth the premium price tag if it does deliver IMO.


----------



## TYPH3OUS (Oct 9, 2014)

Poor boys black hole is supposed to be good on dark cars, I've got s bottle myself but haven't got round to using it yet as I already have wax on my paintwork


----------



## A5HF94 (Jul 27, 2015)

Although pricey, Kamikaze wax will not disappoint. Swissvax "Best in show" could also be a good choice (Will be trying it next weekend so can't speak for it just yet - sounds good though)

In terms of prep, first time around I used Chemical Guys Glossworkz Glaze, Virtua Bond 408 and Blacklight with a machine - worked a treat.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

For shampoos:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=363239

Just my opinions though.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

If your going with the coating you need to panel wipe before applying. 

So things like pre wax cleaner and glazes are no much use. 

Would be better with a single stage polish or finishing polish if little to no defects and panel wipe and then coat.

Shampoos the choice is yours. Carchem 1900.1 is great and about one of best for value for money. 

Gyeon bathe plus is good for topping up protection while washing. 

Wolfs chemicals white satin is good value and lovly to use shampoo. 

Hope this helps


----------



## liav24 (Oct 28, 2014)

difficultrogue said:


> Gold Class is a fine shampoo! stick with it!
> 
> For new car prep you could just go with Bilt Hamber cleanser polish followed by Bilt Hamber Finis or Double speed!


A really avarage shampoo, doesn't clean well for my opinion, i use the Citrus wash and gloss from CG and its great, just don't use above the recommended amount or else it will strip off wax, but by far this is the best cleaning shampoo iv'e used (Optimum car soap is also good)


----------



## Angus Martin (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys,

Ive placed an order with CYC and gone with Kamakazi ISM + Overcoat  

Got Bilt Hamber Cleansing Fluid as a pre cleaner, I think this is like a panel wipe solution. And shampoo, going to try Poorboys - Slick and Suds. Also gone for a heap of new Purple Monster MF's!

Roll on 1st Sept now so I can get these slick beading pics up 

Oh, any ideas what applicators best for ISM? Couldn't find cotton ones on CYC.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

U'll get 4 in the box with ism. Although I bought some suede cloths and a block for easier application.


----------



## Angus Martin (Aug 27, 2007)

bigmac3161 said:


> U'll get 4 in the box with ism. Although I bought some suede cloths and a block for easier application.


Nice one mate!

What suede cloths if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Bought them of fleabay I think for £8 as I've found the cotton pads quite fiddly whilst using them for C1. Saw them being used on YouTube and thought they looked easy to handle as you hand hold flat in ur hand.


----------



## Angus Martin (Aug 27, 2007)

bigmac3161 said:


> Bought them of fleabay I think for £8 as I've found the cotton pads quite fiddly whilst using them for C1. Saw them being used on YouTube and thought they looked easy to handle as you hand hold flat in ur hand.


Thanks Bigmac, much appreciated! Will need to get some.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Looks like a sanitary towel and applicator


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Rascal_69 said:


> If your going with the coating you need to panel wipe before applying.
> 
> So things like pre wax cleaner and glazes are no much use.
> 
> Would be better with a single stage polish or finishing polish if little to no defects and panel wipe and then coat.


Good advice from Rascal! :thumb:

After machine polishing I did a wipe down with Eraser and then another 2 with panel wipe before applying ISM Coat. 

With regards to the applicator I used a CarPro foam block and suede applicators. :thumb:

You will need a good quantity of short(ish) pile microfibers to remove/buff the ISM coat and remember to put them in a bucket of water immediately after use if you want to use them again (after washing of course!). 

Alan W


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

Angus Martin said:


> Thanks Bigmac, much appreciated! Will need to get some.


Have you bought the suede application cloths? If not drop me a PM mate with your address. Just reading this thread and I have a load of suede applicators and a spare block. You may as well have them (save you a few pennies)


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Just hope you went for the style pack, those 19's are lush.


----------



## Angus Martin (Aug 27, 2007)

Alan W said:


> Good advice from Rascal! :thumb:
> 
> After machine polishing I did a wipe down with Eraser and then another 2 with panel wipe before applying ISM Coat.
> 
> ...


Got a pile of new ones coming, will do this, thanks!


----------



## Angus Martin (Aug 27, 2007)

shakey85 said:


> Have you bought the suede application cloths? If not drop me a PM mate with your address. Just reading this thread and I have a load of suede applicators and a spare block. You may as well have them (save you a few pennies)


Ah sorry mate, went and ordered them straight away last night, so they're on the way. Thanks very much for the offer!


----------



## Angus Martin (Aug 27, 2007)

slimjim said:


> Just hope you went for the style pack, those 19's are lush.


Yes mate, Style Pack 19's in Gloss Black


----------



## Angus Martin (Aug 27, 2007)

Well got some goodies ready for the new car. 


I'm hoping I won't need to use the clay.

Ive used Last Touch a lot in the past, does anyone know if this will be a suitable drying aid whilst ISM is applied? I don't want to use Overcoat after everytime I wash!!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Angus Martin said:


> Ive used Last Touch a lot in the past, does anyone know if this will be a suitable drying aid whilst ISM is applied? I don't want to use Overcoat after everytime I wash!!


I wouldn't recommend using Last Touch on top of ISM Coat and/or Overcoat as you'll interfere with the lovely hydrophobic properties of these products. 

You won't need a drying aid anyway, just sheet the water off the car with an open hose and mop up the very little remaining water with a small MF. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Angus Martin (Aug 27, 2007)

Alan W said:


> I wouldn't recommend using Last Touch on top of ISM Coat and/or Overcoat as you'll interfere with the lovely hydrophobic properties of these products.
> 
> You won't need a drying aid anyway, just sheet the water off the car with an open hose and mop up the very little remaining water with a small MF. :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


Thanks for the advice Alan :thumb:


----------



## Angus Martin (Aug 27, 2007)

After a 6 month wait I finally picked up the new ST on Thursday.

Saturday was great weather to take the opportunity to get Kamikaze ISM on the bare paintwork.

Sorry no shots during application but Im useless at that, just concentrate on getting the job done. What i can say is that it is very easy stuff to work with and was drying within 10mins. Easy enough to remove with a micro fibre even on black!

My process was G101 through foamer and dwell for 10mins
High pressure rinse then Poorboys slick n suds through foamer again and another 10min dwell. Rinse, then hand wash with lambswool mitt and slick n suds.

Dry with Purple Monster XL then wipe down panel at a time with Bilt Hamber Cleanser Fluid.

ISM applied with suede cloths, left 10mins to dry then removed with Purple Monster MF's

Pics were taken this morning after a bit of overnight rain.


[/URL[URL=http://s191.photobucket.com/user/angusinharris/media/IMG_2125_zpssetarbjf.jpg.html]


Still need to seal wheels and calipers.

And I think if theres a wash done this week I'll stick some overcoat on top.

Any thoughts/input welcome guys:thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

You'll be glad the car is finally here and it looks great! :thumb:

Those are some pretty big beads on the roof spoiler. :doublesho

Keep us updated on durability please. 

Thanks,

Alan W


----------



## Angus Martin (Aug 27, 2007)

Alan W said:


> You'll be glad the car is finally here and it looks great! :thumb:
> 
> Those are some pretty big beads on the roof spoiler. :doublesho
> 
> ...


Will do mate, thanks :thumb:


----------



## Angus Martin (Aug 27, 2007)

Overcoat now applied on top of ISM :argie:

Probably didn't need it but I couldn't resist.

Wheels and calipers were also applied with overcoat.


----------

